# Overnight Layover



## roach (Jul 19, 2012)

I have two options that I am considering for a flight to Aruba.  One involves an 11 hour overnight layover in ATL, but it gets us there sooner.  I have never had an overnight layover and have a few concerns.  Will we be booted out of the airport and have to get a motel for a few hours rest?  Will they just let us sleep in the waiting area for the next flight?  Will using a club lounge be a possibility?  I have access to Delta and United lounges but have never used either.  Delta's was closed the one time I tried, so I wonder if these would be closed at night.  Any alternatives or suggestions are appreciated.

Mark


----------



## flexible (Jul 19, 2012)

roach said:


> I have two options that I am considering for a flight to Aruba.  One involves an 11 hour overnight layover in ATL, but it gets us there sooner.  I have never had an overnight layover and have a few concerns.  Will we be booted out of the airport and have to get a motel for a few hours rest?  Will they just let us sleep in the waiting area for the next flight?  Will using a club lounge be a possibility?  I have access to Delta and United lounges but have never used either.  Delta's was closed the one time I tried, so I wonder if these would be closed at night.  Any alternatives or suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Mark



We've accessed various airport clubs before but I have never encountered one that was open 24 hours yet. I doubt that you would be booted out of the airport since we have seen people sleeping at many airports at all hours. You might be more comfortable finding the cheapest airport hotel with a free shuttle roundrip to the airport.

It has been a while since I was in ATL but I used to fly via ATL when I worked Eastern Airlines. When we arrived in from SFO to DFW very early en route to Cancun, someone suggested we transfer to the international terminal. We would have been better off to remain at the domestic terminal because I believe they had restaurants open during our 3 hour layover. The restaurants in the international terminal did not open until about half an hour before we had to be at the gate to depart. I am not sure if there is a preferred terminal to spend a long layover in ATL so hopefully someone can let you know.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 19, 2012)

I did an overnight in MIA awhile back and used an airport motel - shuttle.
Even for 4 - 5 hours sleep, it was worth it to have a bed.
You're spending a lot of $$ for a nice trip, why scrimp at this point?

Just be sure you give the shuttle enuff time to return you at a good time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 19, 2012)

We once had an overnight layover in Chicago. It was well worth the extra dollars to get a couple hours of sleep, shower, shave and brush the teeth the next morning. We also had a flight delay in Salt Lake City heading for Reno (long delay, missed connection). Again, getting a few hours sleep and cleaning up the next day made all the difference in the world as to how we felt on our first day of vacation.

I'm sure you can sleep at the airport. Just keep in mind that things close down relatively early and sometimes don't open until relatviely late in the evening. It might be worth the extra dollars to have a comfortable bed and maybe more options than what you'll find at the airport to keep you comfortable. Even a vending machine for a soda and a candy bar can make life that much easier.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 19, 2012)

We have found ourselves in this situation quite often and find that most airports will make you leave the "secure" section of the airport. That is, past security in the gate section.


----------



## mav (Jul 19, 2012)

Staying at an airport hotel is definitely worth the extra money. If money is an issue cut a cost somewhere else on the trip. Many airport hotels have a complimentary breakfast and a free airport shuttle. You will arrive to your destinantion  rested and ready to let the fun begin! Have fun!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 19, 2012)

How do they work baggage on those long layovers?  I assume you need to take a carry on with what you need night?  If so, be sure to read the TSA rules for liquids, etc.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 19, 2012)

We were forced to stay over night in the Pittsburgh airport when our flight was sent back there due to weather.  We had no car and all the hotels with shuttles were full.

We made the best of it and were even shown a nice nook to nap in by a lady at the American ticket counter.

We were not forced out of the secure area so we felt very safe there.


----------



## nalismom (Jul 19, 2012)

Go to Aruba every year ...........sometimes take the 545 am DFW departure connecting in Miami.......always stay at the Airport Hyatt night before.   Other times we split the legs and fly to MIA the night before and stay at MIA Airport Hotel right in the terminal.  I'm not a fan of starting our vacation by sleeping in the airport.   It makes all the difference in the world to get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 20, 2012)

For anyone who needs to spend the night at an airport, there is a website dedicated to the subject -- www.sleepinginairports.net

For Atlanta, see: http://www.sleepinginairports.net/usa/atlanta.htm


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry, but I think anyone who would *purposely* plan to spend 11 hours sleeping in an airport is nuts!


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone who plans to overnight in The Terminal should watch the Tom Hanks movie of the same name.  

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 20, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Sorry, but I think anyone who would *purposely* plan to spend 11 hours sleeping in an airport is nuts!



+1 on this. Get a room. You deserve it.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 20, 2012)

Back when I was really hustling on the job I used to fly from DFW  to Washington DC quite often.  In order to maximize my work day at both places I would take the last flight out of DFW to Atlanta; get a few hours sleep at the Atlanta Marriott Airport Hotel; and take the first flight out in the morning to DC.  It worked pretty good and i got to DC rested and ready to go.

George


----------



## Bella Santos (Sep 17, 2012)

roach said:


> I have two options that I am considering for a flight to Aruba.  One involves an 11 hour overnight layover in ATL, but it gets us there sooner.  I have never had an overnight layover and have a few concerns.  Will we be booted out of the airport and have to get a motel for a few hours rest?  Will they just let us sleep in the waiting area for the next flight?  Will using a club lounge be a possibility?  I have access to Delta and United lounges but have never used either.  Delta's was closed the one time I tried, so I wonder if these would be closed at night.  Any alternatives or suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Mark



This depends on the airports policies on passenger layovers because every airport has different policies for that. Just to be sure go to a motel near the airport to rest...


----------

